# Lets see everyone's bagged Corrado



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's see them. I am thinking about buying a Corrado in the next couple of weeks here for a new winter project. Show me your rides!!!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Jesse, this car should be all the inspiration you need... corrado_sean2


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

[/thread]


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (D Brown)*

mine!


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

don't know whos this is but it is on point for sure.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Prime.)*

Wow those are some bad frieakin rides guys. Anyone else? What size wheels are you guys running on?


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

17x9 in front with 15mm spacers to clear porsche bbk 205/40 soon to be 195/40 
17x1o in back 215/40 soon to be 205/40 
rolled and stretched fenders all around....


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Prime.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prime.* »_don't know whos this is but it is on point for sure. 









i wanna say this car is static


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

this year on 17s:








my air ride is for sale btw for anyone interested.


----------

